# Come musica



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2009)

Mi piace tanto questa canzone. La trovo semplice ma gradevolissima.
In certi testi Jovanotti riassume in modo molto elementare un modo di amare che mi rasserena.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzEOQ-k2wFs


I tuoi grandissimi sogni i miei risvegli lontani 
I nostri occhi che diventano mani 
La tua pazienza di perla le mie teorie sull’amore 
Fatte a pezzi da un profumo buono 
Il tuo specchio appannato la mia brutta giornata 
La mia parte di letto in questa parte di vita 
Il tuo respiro che mi calma se ci appoggi il cuore 
La nostra storia che non sa finire 
So che è successo già 
Che altri già si amarono 
Non è una novità 
Ma questo nostro amore è 
Come musica 
Che non potrà finire mai 
Che non potrà finire mai 
Mai mai 
Le nostre false partenze i miei improvvisi stupori 
Il tuo “sex & the city” i miei film con gli spari 
I nostri segni di aria in questi anni di fuoco 
Solo l’amore rimane e tutto il resto è un gioco 
I tuoi silenzi che accarezzano le mie distrazioni 
Ritrovarti quando ti abbandoni 
Il nostro amore immenso che non puoi raccontare 
E che da fuori sembrerà normale 
So che è successo già 
Che altri già si amarono 
Non è una novità 
Ma questo nostro amore è 
Come musica 
Che non potrà finire mai 
Che non potrà finire mai 
Che non potrà finire mai 
Siamo stati sulla luna a mezzogiorno 
Andata solo andata senza mai un ritorno 
E abbiamo fatto piani per un nuovo mondo 
Ci siamo attraversati fino nel profondo 
Me c’è ancora qualcosa che non so di te 
Al centro del tuo cuore 
Che c’è? 
So che è successo già 
Che altri già si amarono 
Non è una novità 
Ma questo nostro amore è 
Come musica 
Che non potrà finire mai 
Che non potrà finire mai 
Che non potrà finire mai 
Che non potrà finire mai 
Che non potrà finire mai 
Che non potrà finire mai 
Che non potrà finire mai 
Che non potrà finire mai 
Che non potrà finire mai


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2009)

*:-/*

Mi irrita tutto quest'amore ricambiato...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi irrita tutto quest'amore ricambiato...


dillo a me!!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi irrita tutto quest'amore ricambiato...





Asudem ha detto:


> dillo a me!!


non è che passeremo per 2 acide rompiballe??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è che passeremo per 2 acide rompiballe??


 Per queste osservazioni no...


----------



## Old Confù (23 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi irrita tutto quest'amore ricambiato...


Ma quando mai, è stata scritta per giustificare i tradimenti di lei e il suo essere considerato un pò lo scemo del villaggio a sposarsela!!!


Scherzi a parte...
questa è molto carina, ma in generale trovo Lorenzo un pò banale negli ultimi anni...in primis perchè fino ad un pò di tempo fà faceva la qualsiasi per pubblicizzarsi(comprese anche le ospitate in programmi che nulla c'azzeccavano con la musica!!) e poi mi sembra che il suo descrivere quest'amore così totalizzante, sia davvero un pò troppo pesante...poco lo reggo!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per queste osservazioni no...


mi levi un peso...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (23 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è che passeremo per 2 acide rompiballe??


chi? voi?!?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   naaaaaaa.........

















cmq fa cagare anche a me.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> chi? voi?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la canzone?? ma dai, è carina 

	
	
		
		
	


	





come stai cornetto??
utto bene??


----------



## Old cornofrancese (23 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la canzone?? ma dai, è carina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si, acidellarompiballe, tu?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> si, acidellarompiballe, tu?


ma dai ..che cafone.....lo sai che non sono acida. Solo un po' scaduta...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (23 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai ..che cafone.....lo sai che non sono acida. Solo un po' scaduta...


'da consumarsi preferibilmente entro...'  bella yougurtona mia scaduta, vieni qua che ti spupazzo tutta!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













oggi ho mangiato una splendida cernia in ammoniaca al guazzetto, potrebbe essere per questo che ho mal di pancia...?


----------



## Old oscar (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è che passeremo per 2 acide rompiballe??


perchè usi il futuro ?
puoi usare tranquillamente sia il passato che il presente.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> perchè usi il futuro ?
> puoi usare tranquillamente sia il passato che il presente.


e sarei io quella che insegue te? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












l'opinione che abbiamo di  entrambi l'abbiamo chiarita ,non c'è bisogno di sottolinearla ad ogni intervento


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Marzo 2009)

*dubito*

che Jovanotti capisca il senso della canzone che canta...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ma in ogni caso questa frase è stupenda

*I nostri occhi che diventano mani 
*
(è l'essenza dell'amore)


----------



## Old oscar (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e sarei io quella che insegue te?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eila, svegliata male ? 

sù, sù, è primavera !!


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*........*

Non c'entra nulla...ma l'ultimo di renato Zero...è strepitoso....commovente!!


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla...ma l'ultimo di renato Zero...è strepitoso....commovente!!


ma dai?? ne ho sentita solo una.
alcune sue canzoni mi piacciono un botto


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Brugola*

Credimi è commovente....quella che passano in radio poi...non è neanche un granchè..son 17....ma una decina son veramente belle...!!


----------



## Old oscar (24 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> che Jovanotti capisca il senso della canzone che canta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si, Jovanotti, ha scritto cose carine, quì e là, un po' puerili, forse, ma carine, per il pubblico al quale è diretto.
L'aggettivo " stupendo " lo riserberei per altro


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si, Jovanotti, ha scritto cose carine, quì e là, un po' puerili, forse, ma carine, per il pubblico al quale è diretto.
> L'aggettivo " stupendo " lo riserberei per altro


quella frase è stupenda.

" occhi che diventano mani "

è l'essenza dell'amore. gli artisti vivono periodi di amore totale e lo sublimano attraverso le mani.
nessun genio crea un capolavoro se non vive in sé quel particolare stravolgimento chimico chè, nel caso di un artista, è verso l'arte in quel preciso momento e non verso un altro essere umano.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

io non amo particolarmente jovanotti ma trovo spesso nelle sua canzoni delle frasi che semplificano e rendono bene il concetto dell'amore quotidiano.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non amo particolarmente jovanotti ma trovo spesso nelle sua canzoni delle frasi che semplificano e rendono bene il concetto dell'amore quotidiano.


dici bene. tra l'altro lui è nato come pop rap nostrano (ehm) e il suo genere è rimasto quello anche se più melodico. i testi rap sono sempre semplici.
idem per l' hip pop che è solo più duro.


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Jovanotti*

A me sta sulle palle....ammetto che ultimamente sta facendo qualche lavoro decoroso....!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla...ma l'ultimo di renato Zero...è strepitoso....commovente!!


Oh santo cielo ...abbiamo un punto in comune? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sarai mica un sorcino?!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oh santo cielo ...abbiamo un punto in comune?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


finora gli han dato dell'altro...del sorcino ancora non mi sembra


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> quella frase è stupenda.
> 
> " occhi che diventano mani "
> 
> ...


 Sì ma potrebbe anche essere semplicemente il rovesciamento di mani che diventano occhi ...altrettanto bella.


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Persa*

Sorcino???Sorcione direi....ho tutti i suoi cd...conservo le sue musicassette....da paleobarattolo in poi....ho avuto l'onore di scambiarci due parole in centro....possiedo anche prometeo...album introvabile.....insomma....l'altra sera mi son anche registrato la sua apparizione da fazio su rai tre...!Ti dirò di più...All'esame di quinta elementare....si chiedeva a noi alunni...di fare un tema sul personaggio che più ci aveva colpito....be,tutti parlarono del papa,di pertini,uno solo fece un tema su Renato Zero esaltandone le sue doti di cantautore....!Ricordo ancora lo stupore della commissione.....anche ammirazione per il coraggio....a me sembrava tutto così naturale....!!!


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Oscuro*

Per esser un violento ho un animo sensibile però....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Oggi lo trovo inguardabile ma è indubbio che abbia fatto e faccia delle canzoni spettacolari.
Anche mia sorella maggiore aveva tutti i suoi album.


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Asudem*

All'epoca ci voleva coraggio ad essere fan di renato....!!


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> All'epoca ci voleva coraggio ad essere fan di renato....!!


è stato coraggiosissimo renato zero.


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*brugola*

Pure io...mi son beccato del frocio non sai quante volte.....


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è stato coraggiosissimo renato zero.


 è una persona di grande umanità.so che la sua casa è sempre aperta per gli amici e credo che ne abbia aiutati tanti


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Minerva*

Io so anche dove abita....è una persona di un umanita incredibile....!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una persona di grande umanità.so che la sua casa è sempre aperta per gli amici e credo che ne abbia aiutati tanti


o solo presunta?

scusate, ognuno ha i suoi artisti preferiti non voglio dire nulla su Zero, che fra le altre cose ha fatto dei bei pezzi in passato.

Diciamo che il "personaggio" non mi è mai piaciuto....


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

ma poi vi ricordate i suoi primi concerti come si presentava vestito ??
i testi delle sue canzoni??
grandissimo


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> o solo presunta?
> 
> scusate, ognuno ha i suoi artisti preferiti non voglio dire nulla su Zero, che fra le altre cose ha fatto dei bei pezzi in passato.
> 
> Diciamo che il "personaggio" non mi è mai piaciuto....


 non è uno dei miei cantanti preferiti ma conosco svariate persone che hanno o hanno avuto contatti con lui e lo adorano.


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Irre*

Secondo me un pò ci ha marciato...credo sia bisex.....figlio di un poliziotto....ne ha passate non poche....!Adesso ha anche adottato un figlio che lo ha reso nonno.....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

sicuramente coraggioso e un po' incosciente all'inizio.
Oggi sembra fisicamente un pretino di campagna ma è sicuramente una persona buona e molto umana


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*Eppure*

Eppure trovo che le sue canzoni più reclamizzate non siano le più belle....ci son album di una bellezza straordinaria...tipo VIA TAGLIAMENTO,ARTIDE ANTARTIDE,CALORE,SOGGETTI SMARRITI,eppure nessuno ne parla mai...!!


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eppure trovo che le sue canzoni più reclamizzate non siano le più belle....ci son album di una bellezza straordinaria...tipo VIA TAGLIAMENTO,ARTIDE ANTARTIDE,CALORE,SOGGETTI SMARRITI,eppure nessuno ne parla mai...!!


artide antardite era stupendo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e pure via tagliamento.
mi pare di parlare di secoli fa


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*brugola*

Pioneri,gente,marciapiedi,notte balorda,sterili,insomma ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pioneri,gente,marciapiedi,notte balorda,sterili,insomma ne vogliamo parlare?


 no


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pioneri,gente,marciapiedi,notte balorda,sterili,insomma ne vogliamo parlare?


No


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2009)

*..........*

Guardate che divento violento e.....


----------



## Grande82 (24 Marzo 2009)

Che io adori jovanotti non è una novità, però quello che mi colpisce sempre è come riesca a trovare una frase semplice e banale se vogliamo per dire una cosa.. che non sapevo dire....
Quando canta 'so che è successo già...' mi ritrovo a pensare esattamente e quello che lui intende eppure non avrei saputo dirlo. Dire che 'io ti cercherò negli occhi delle donne che nel mondo incontrerò e dentro quegli sguardi mi ricorderò di noi' oppure 'piove senti come piove.. tu che dicevi che non ti saresti più innamorata e invece guardati sei tutta bagnata' 
Potrei continuare ad oltranza. Mi entra nel cuore perchè sa parlarci e non trovo che questo sia cosa da tutti... anche se sa renderla semplice e per alcuni puerile... eppure vi sfido a trovare tanta pregnanza di significati che hanno certi testi...


----------



## Grande82 (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non amo particolarmente jovanotti ma trovo spesso nelle sua canzoni delle frasi che semplificano e rendono bene il concetto dell'amore quotidiano.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> All'epoca ci voleva coraggio ad essere fan di renato....!!


anche adesso se è per quello...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Che io adori jovanotti non è una novità, però quello che mi colpisce sempre è come riesca a trovare una frase semplice e banale se vogliamo per dire una cosa.. che non sapevo dire....
> Quando canta 'so che è successo già...' mi ritrovo a pensare esattamente e quello che lui intende eppure non avrei saputo dirlo. Dire che 'io ti cercherò negli occhi delle donne che nel mondo incontrerò e dentro quegli sguardi mi ricorderò di noi' oppure 'piove senti come piove.. tu che dicevi che non ti saresti più innamorata e invece guardati sei tutta bagnata'
> Potrei continuare ad oltranza. Mi entra nel cuore perchè sa parlarci e non trovo che questo sia cosa da tutti... anche se sa renderla semplice e per alcuni puerile... *eppure vi sfido a trovare tanta pregnanza di significati che hanno certi testi*...


vasco rossi


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Dire che 'io ti cercherò negli occhi delle donne che nel mondo incontrerò e dentro quegli sguardi mi ricorderò di noi' oppure 'piove senti come piove.. tu che dicevi che non ti saresti più innamorata e invece guardati sei tutta bagnata'
> .


quella del piove non l'ho mai capita... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




hai citato due frasi che a me non dicono nulla.
ce ne sono altre molto più significative per me.
Comunque concordo con Anna...tra jovanotti e vasco c'è un abisso.
Vasco è molto più introspettivo, allo stesso tempo terra a terra ma come descrive certe situazioni lui non ce ne sono altri..


----------



## Verena67 (24 Marzo 2009)

Preferisco Renato sia a Jova che a Vasco. Ma con Vasco ce l'ho un po', poverino, perché é conterraneo e SOMIGLIANTISSIMO ad un mio datore di lavoro aguzzino di anni fa...!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

A me piacciono tutti (mica me li devo sposare) e credo che in momenti diversi si possa trovare che esprimano meglio il nostro sentire alcuni cantautori piuttosto di altri.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me piacciono tutti (mica me li devo sposare) e credo che in momenti diversi si possa trovare che esprimano meglio il nostro sentire alcuni cantautori piuttosto di altri.


invece uno che proprio detesto, mi fa schifo sia fisicamente che artisticamente è ..oddio non mi viene il nome 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  l'ex marito di simona izzo...come cacchio si chiama???

marò c'ho i cammellini che scorazzano per la prateria!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

antonello venditti!!!

ho dovuto cercare su youtube


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> invece uno che proprio detesto, mi fa schifo sia fisicamente che artisticamente è ..oddio non mi viene il nome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


antonello venditti.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> antonello venditti!!!
> 
> ho dovuto cercare su youtube


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


tu ridi ma inizio a preoccuparmi...ho presente, davanti agli occhi le facce ma non ricordo i nomi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> invece uno che proprio detesto, mi fa schifo sia fisicamente che artisticamente è ..oddio non mi viene il nome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 caspita che memoria!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Asudem ha detto:


> antonello venditti!!!
> 
> ho dovuto cercare su youtube








 Ricordati di me e Amici mai sono stupende.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Marzo 2009)

il sesso fa partireee, l'amore fa tornar da te
e dalla pelle al cuore e e...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> caspita che memoria!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è una questione di pelle....mi fa schifo


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu ridi ma inizio a preoccuparmi...ho presente, davanti agli occhi le facce ma non ricordo i nomi


tranquilla a me capita spessissimo.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tranquilla a me capita spessissimo.


sperem


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è una questione di pelle....mi fa schifo


 Beh non è il tuo tipo ..ma la Simona Izzo ha dei gusti ...l'ha mollato per Costanzo...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh non è il tuo tipo ..ma la Simona Izzo ha dei gusti ...l'ha mollato per Costanzo...


lo so....terribile...


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> vasco rossi


 ma ricordi anna che il vamp disse che personalmente....e anche artisticamente era stata una grossa delusione....troppo cotto


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh non è il tuo tipo ..ma la Simona Izzo ha dei gusti ...l'ha mollato per Costanzo...



...è stata anche con Costanzo?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	










...io alla Izzo non riesco proprio a digerire


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...è stata anche con Costanzo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bhè..dopo di lei costanzo s'è beccato la maria de filippi...voglio dire..qualche problemino lo avevano entrambi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...è stata anche con Costanzo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...e lui la cornificava ...lei era trentenne e davvero molto bella...


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè..dopo di lei costanzo s'è beccato la maria de filippi...voglio dire..qualche problemino lo avevano entrambi



terribile anche quella


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Marzo 2009)

*samuele bersani*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKBeIwXE5gs

Spengo la TV
e la farfalla appesa cade giù
ah, succede anche a me
è uno dei miei limiti.
Io per un niente vado giù
se ci penso mi da i brividi.
Me lo dicevi anche tu
dicevi tu ...
Ti ho mandata via.
Sento l'odore della città
non faccio niente, resto chiuso qua.
Ecco un altro dei miei limiti.
Io non sapevo dirti che
solo a pensarti mi da i brividi
anche a uno stronzo come me
come me ...
Ma non pensarmi più,
ti ho detto di mirare
L'AMORE SPACCA IL CUORE.
Spara! Spara! Spara, Amore!
Tu non pensarci più,
che cosa vuoi aspettare?
L'AMORE SPACCA IL CUORE.
Spara! Spara! Spara, dritto qui ...
So chi sono io
anche se non ho letto Freud.
So come sono fatto io
ma non riesco a sciogliermi
ed è per questo che son qui
e tu lontana dei chilometri
che dormirai con chi sa chi
adesso lì ...
Ma non pensarmi più,
ti ho detto di mirare
L'AMORE SPACCA IL CUORE.
Spara! Spara! Spara, Amore!
Ma non pensarmi più,
che cosa vuoi aspettare?
L'AMORE SPACCA IL CUORE.
Spara! Spara! Spara, dritto qui ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKBeIwXE5gs
> 
> Spengo la TV
> e la farfalla appesa cade giù
> ...


 Meravigliosa


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meravigliosa


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Marzo 2009)

*caterina caselli la cantava nel '68...*

Insieme a te non ci sto più , guardo le nuvole lassù
Cercavo in te la tenerezza che non ho
La comprensione che non so trovare in questo mondo stupido
Quella persona non sei più , quella persona non sei tu
Finisce qua , chi se ne va che male fa!
Io trascino negli occhi dei torrenti di acqua chiara
Dove io berrò , io cerco boschi per me
E vallate col sole più caldo di te!
Insieme a te non ci sto più guardo le nuvole lassù
E quando andrò devi sorridermi se puoi
Non sarà facile , ma sai, si muore un po' per poter vivere
Arrivederci amore ciao le nubi sono già più in là
Finisce qua , chi se ne va che male fa!

E quando andrò devi sorridermi se puoi

non sarà facile ma sai si muore un po' per poter vivere !
arrivederci amore ciao ........
arrivederci amore ciao.........
arrivederci amore ciao........


andrebbe cantata a squarciagola ogni volta che finisce un amore... 
grande caterina!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Insieme a te non ci sto più , guardo le nuvole lassù
> Cercavo in te la tenerezza che non ho
> La comprensione che non so trovare in questo mondo stupido
> Quella persona non sei più , quella persona non sei tu
> ...


anche a me piace un vasino!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Insieme a te non ci sto più , guardo le nuvole lassù
> Cercavo in te la tenerezza che non ho
> La comprensione che non so trovare in questo mondo stupido
> Quella persona non sei più , quella persona non sei tu
> ...


Stava bene con la parrucca castana mentre si faceva ricrescere i suoi capelli scempiati dalle decolorazioni...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E com'ero carina...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me piace un vasino!!!


un vasino anche a me


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Stava bene con la parrucca castana mentre si faceva ricrescere i suoi capelli scempiati dalle decolorazioni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ammiro caterina caselli anche per quella che è oggi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ammiro caterina caselli anche per quella che è oggi.


...e non si è neanche plastificata...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Marzo 2009)

*e non poteva mancare*

biagio antonacci. 
il testo è bellissimo... sognami..
ma la musica è spettacolare.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb0nxF2eqXY

CHE QUESTA MIA CANZONE …. ARRIVI A TE 
TI PORTERà DOVE NIENTE E NESSUNO L’ASCOLTERà— 
LA CANTERò CON POCA VOCE… SUSSURRANDOtela 
e arriverà PRIMA CHE TU……TI ADDORMENTerai…. 

E se…… mi sognerai 
Dal cielo cadrò----- 
E se …..domanderai…. 
Da qui risponderò……… 
E SE…… TRISTEZZA e vuoto AVRAI 
DA qui ………. cancellerò 

Sognami se nevica 
Sognami sono nuvola 
Sono vento e nostalgia 
Sono dove vai….. 

E se mi sognerai 
Quel viso riavrò… 
mai più..mai più quel piangere per me 
sorridi e riavrò…….. 

Sognami se nevica 
Sognami sono nuvola 
Sono il tempo che consola 
Sono dove vai….. 

Rèves de moi amour perdu 
Rèves moi, s’il neigera 
Je suis vent et nostalgie 
Je suis où tu vas 

Sognami mancato amore 
La mia cASA è insieme a te 
Sono l’ombra che farai 
Sognami da li………. 

Il mio cuore è li….


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> un vasino anche a me
















  casino


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

io questa la trovo magnifica!! Anna ,piace anche a te??
questa è una canzone d'amore 

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J72FCyWkKzE


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io questa la trovo magnifica!! Anna ,piace anche a te??
> questa è una canzone d'amore
> 
> 
> ...


 
se hai paura di andar lontano 
puoi volarmi nella mano...






  e non ci sono parole più intime di queste per dire a qualcuno che per te è importante...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se hai paura di andar lontano
> puoi volarmi nella mano...


Lucio è un altro che arriva dove altri non arrivano...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Lucio è un altro che arriva dove altri non arrivano...


oh sì...


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

cara sono sicura che intimamente l'abbia  scritta per me  

	
	
		
		
	


	




è una delle canzoni d'amore più dolce e bella che abbia mai sentito


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

A me ha sempre fatto venire i brividi il "timido ubriaco" di Gazzè:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ch--M3scSA


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> A me ha sempre fatto venire i brividi il "timido ubriaco" di Gazzè:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ch--M3scSA


Gazzè non riesco proprio a sentirlo. questa però è davvero una bella canzone!


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Gazzè non riesco proprio a sentirlo. questa però è davvero una bella canzone!


A me invece è sempre stato simpatico, anche se non tutte le sue canzoni sono belle.
Questa però in effetti sembra una poesia...bellissima la strofa che dice

"chino 
su un lungo e familiar bicchier di vino 
partito per un viaggio amico e arzillo 
già brillo 
certo, perché io non gioco mai a viso aperto 
tremendo il mio rapporto con il sesso 
che fesso 
piango 
paludi di parole fatte fango 
mi muovo come anguilla nella sabbia 
che rabbia 
rido 
facendo del mio riso vile nido 
cercandomi parole dentro al cuore 
d'amore
potranno mai le mie parole esserti da rosa 
sposa 
potranno mai le mie parole esserti da rosa 
sposa "


----------



## Grande82 (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> vasco rossi




















 bè e ti pare un paragone da poco!?!?!?


----------



## Grande82 (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKBeIwXE5gs
> 
> Spengo la TV
> e la farfalla appesa cade giù
> ...


 ora ne dico una grossa, ma la versione della pausini è meglio.... molto più,....sentita!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

non l'hai mica sparata grossa.. la musica è democratica: piace se piace.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

*dedicata a famiglio68*

e sì, ogni tanto il caro celentano sa cantare i sentimenti come pochi.

per averti 
farei di tutto 
tranne perdere la stima di me stesso 
e se è questo 
che tu mi chiedi 
io ti perdo ma stavolta resto in piedi 
anche se qui dentro me qualcosa muore 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6xZ3CVK8vk


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ora ne dico una grossa, ma la versione della pausini è meglio.... molto più,....sentita!!!


L'avevo sentita anche io. Però preferisco l'originale.

Di Bersani è molto bella anche questa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8U3zIpyLQQ che era una delle canzoni del film "chiedimi se sono felice"


----------



## ranatan (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e sì, ogni tanto il caro celentano sa cantare i sentimenti come pochi.
> 
> per averti
> farei di tutto
> ...


 
Mi piace anche "la gelosia"...dice cose verissime:

"E quel serpente è arrivato
É qui seduto in mezzo in noi
Lui ti mangia il cuore come fosse
Un pomodoro
Così diventi pazzo tu
E come un toro, come un toro
Purtroppo non ragioni
Amica mia
Quanto costa una bugia
Un dolore che dividiamo in due tra noi
La gelosia
Più la scacci e più l'avrai
Tu eri mia
Di chi sei più non lo sai
Complicità
Ma che gran valore ha
Sincerità
Che sfortuna chi ce l'ha"


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mi piace anche "la gelosia"...dice cose verissime:
> 
> "E quel serpente è arrivato
> É qui seduto in mezzo in noi
> ...


bellissima!! Mi piace moltissimo


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Marzo 2009)

*l'emozione non ha voce*

Io non so parlar d'amore
l'emozione non ha voce
e mi manca un po' il respiro
se ci sei c'è troppa luce
la mia anima si spande
dove musica d'estate
poi la voglia sai mi prende
e si accende con i baci tuoi
Io con te sarò sincero
resterò quel che sono
disonesto mai lo giuro
ma se tradisci non perdono
ti sarò per sempre amico
pur geloso come sai
io lo so mi contraddico
ma preziosa sei tu per me
Fra le mie braccia dormirai
serenamente
ed è importante questo sai
per sentirci pienamente noi
un'altra vita mi darai
che io non conosco
la mia compagna tu sarai
fino a quando so che lo vorrai
Due caratteri diversi
prendon fuoco facilmente
ma divisi siamo persi
ci sentiamo quasi niente
siamo due legati dentro
da un amore che ci dà
la profonda convinzione
che nessuno ci dividerà.
Fra le mie braccia dormirai
serenamente
ed è importante questo sai
per sentirci pienamente noi
un'altra vita mi darai
che io non conosco
la mia compagna tu sarai
fino a quando lo vorrai


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrkXI2P1qIk


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Io non so parlar d'amore
> l'emozione non ha voce
> e mi manca un po' il respiro
> se ci sei c'è troppa luce
> ...


Tutte di Mogol (sempre lui!) e Gianni Bella.


----------



## Old ASTRA (26 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> vasco rossi


 























Comunque adoro anche Jovanotti!


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Marzo 2009)

*goran bregovic*

mi scioglie...

Ederlezi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwA_Zg_z-FI


----------



## Old amarax (28 Marzo 2009)

*L'alfabeto degli amanti*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kipzz2R0Q8




L'alfabeto di tutti gli amanti* comincia così  
Con parole che invano cercavi lontano da qui   

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
E gli uccelli che scendono a bere dall'immensità  
Hanno il volo fuggente e leggero della tua intimità  
Questo è il tempo di vivere te  
Fino all'ultima parte di me  
*E non chiedermi dove e perché  
Devi solo fidarti di me   

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
Oltre l'oro e l'avena dei campi nel cielo su noi  
L'assemblea delle stelle ci ascolta toccarle vorrei  
E l'errore più grande a cui l'uomo può credere mai  
É cercare lontano le cose che ha dentro di lui  
Questo è il tempo di vivere te  
Fino all'ultima parte di me  
*Perché il mondo ha deluso anche te   

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
Ora devi fidarti di me  
..*.E l'errore più grande a cui l'uomo può credere mai  
È cercare lontano le cose che ha dentro di lui   

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
Questo è il tempo di vivere te  
Fino all'ultima parte di me  
E non chiedermi dove e perché  
*Devi solo fidarti di me* 
...*Fino all'ultima parte di me*


----------



## Grande82 (28 Marzo 2009)

Amarax, ho come l'impressione che ci sia qualcosa che non ti quadra in questa canzone!!


----------



## Old amarax (28 Marzo 2009)

*x grande*






Cosa?


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Marzo 2009)

*my name is luka*

solo perché suzanne vega è fantastica.
buona fine di domenica sera.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZyxYL753w4


----------

